# Festool Domino Patent



## Toolcollector (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone know when the Festool Domino Patent will run out so some other tool manufacturer can make one and make it more affordable. Nothing against Festool who make great tools, it's just a little to expensive for my budget.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Russian guy on YouTube came up with a diy version, he has plans for it. Can't remember his name but shouldn't be hard to find with Google.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not just use 2 dowels beside each other. Just as strong and a hell of a lot cheaper than Dominos


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I thought there was a test done by the JFW some time ago that showed that double #20 biscuits were just as strong as just about any other type of wood to wood joint.
I could be wrong but I think that is what they found.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

You might check out mirock. He's a Ukrainian Lumberjock and has posted some miraculous work. Seems as if he could single-handedly put Festool out of business. I haven't seen the domino tool, but he has come up with some awesome Festool copies. I try to never miss his posts.

Have a good'un

Joe

Rejo55, East Texas


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Stumpy nubs also built a DIY domino from a Harbor Freight trim router
http://www.stumpynubs.com/hand-held-mortiser.html

As to your actual question… in general a patent is 7 years. So getting close.
But I think as you make 'improvements'.. e.g. now the XL version. You can 'renew' your claims and extend your patent protections.

I suspect that there is a pretty limited (Niche) market, otherwise there would be another entrant, that is "Officially/Legally different enough to get to market" 
Like the Bosch REaxx saw, competing with Saw Stop.

But I don't think there are thousands of folks lining up to get one, so it isn't worth their time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

I believe it's 20 years.

The term of the patent shall be generally 20 years from the date on which the application for the patent was filed in the United States or, if the application contains a specific reference to an earlier filed application under 35 U.S.C. 120, 121 or 365©, from the date of the earliest such application was filed, and subject to the payment of maintenance fees as provided by law.

https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-started/general-information-concerning-patents


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> I believe it s 20 years.
> 
> https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-started/general-information-concerning-patents
> 
> - BuffaloBrewer


Agree -


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not read through it, but here is a similar thread from 2012:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34799


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Jut saw it at Rockler:


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> .. in general a patent is 7 years. ...
> Like the Bosch REaxx saw, competing with Saw Stop.
> 
> - DrDirt


So how come Sawstop won a patent infringement lawsuit against Bosch 17 years after the filing?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm thinking its closer to 20 years as well, the best example I can think of is the Fein multimaster. They've been around for quite some time and only in the last few years has nearly every major power tool manufacturer come out with an oscillating tool where no one but Fein had them available before.


----------



## drrossw (Mar 20, 2018)

I believe there are many woodworkers that would buy one if the price came down significantly. I know I would. Remember when Fein had the only multitool. Now everybody makes them.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Jut saw it at Rockler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beadlock is ok. I have one, but it's not a domino. Just as strong but nowhere near as convenient. The stumpy nubs one was fine but it looked like too much work to build. My stuff never comes out as nice as his. Someday there will be a Delta or even a Harbor Freight version if I live that long. Once I figured out how to do m&t joints its faster than setting up the beadlock unless it's just a repetitive 90 degree joint.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Jut saw it at Rockler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've switched to using a mortising jig for my joinery (smallish tables, usually 3/4" to 7/8" thick aprons and 3/8" floating tenons). It works, is repeatable, and was super cheap to build. That said, I don't do very many projects, but if I did, I think I'd find a way to bite the bullet on the Domino price tag.


----------

